# Diseño de cajas facetadas para parlantes



## Uro (Mar 3, 2011)

He aquí algunas instrucciones, pero sólo de la parte artesanal; el aspecto  acústico, lo hago al tanteo. Si me gusta el resultado, pasa. Si no me  gusta lo que oigo, lo abandono. El asunto es que tengo muchas cajas ya  hechas, es una colección de jarrones que preparé hace un tiempo y las  estoy reutilizando.
El asunto del diseño es hasta fácil, lo demás es cuestión de tiempo y paciencia. Bien:

CALCULOS

1)    Parto de la dimensión del parlante. En mi caso, fueron 3” (7,5 cms.). Esa será la medida del diámetro de las dos bases (octogonales en este caso) Multiplico entonces por 3,1416 (valor de pi). Recordemos que la longitud de la circunferencia es 2πr. En mi caso da 23,56 cms.
2)    Divido esta longitud entre el número de lados que deseo para la figura (en mi caso son 8) Esto  da 2,95 cms aproximadamente. 
3)    Calculo ahora la circunferencia mayor, normalmente lo he hecho aumentando 5cms a la dimensión del parlantito. Esto me da unos 12,5 cms
4)    Repito el procedimiento de multiplicar por 3,1416. En mi caso, Resultado 39,27 cms. Dividido ente 8 caras = 4.9 cms.

Nota: Si la dimensión del parlante es mayor, el aumento para calcular la circunferencia más grande debe ser proporcional.

Ya tengo entonces el valor de las bases de los rombos que van a formar los 16 lados de la figuras, es decir:  Base mayor = 4,9 cms
                            Base menor = 2,95 cms. 

 La altura si la define a su gusto. Pero es preferible que sea igual al diámetro de la circunferencia mayor. Así le da aspecto como de esfera. (En mi caso  6,25) 

El volumen aproximado pues depende del volumen de la esfera:  (4πr³)/3  (En mi caso es 1litro aproximadamente)

ARMADO DEL POLIEDRO

Utilizo un carbón piedra que denominamos hardboard, trazo las piezas conforme a las dimensiones calculadas, recorto y armo asi:

1)- Cada casquete (en mi caso 8 rombos) se pega por separado, yo utilizo para ello un pegante que llamamos solución utilizado en zapatería (por su secado rápido) 

2) Se prepara un pegante para resanar las junturas Así: se desmenuza papel higiénico (así  llamamos acá al papel que se utiliza en el sanitario) y se disuelve con colbón (pegante espeso y decolor blanco utilizado en papelería), así se forma una masilla que al secar da consistencia a la figura. 

3) Luego de resanar y dejar secar, se unen los dos casquetes de igual forma que en el punto 1 y luego se resana.

4) El acabado se hace puliendo con papel de lija suave para eliminar sobrantes de la masilla y se pinta a gusto de cada cual. 

A los bordes octogonales que quedan se les pega trocitos del mismo cartón (como se indica en las figuras)


----------



## Uro (Mar 6, 2011)

Apreciados foristas, tengo que hacer una aclaración sobre las instrucciones de construcción de cajas fascetadas para parlantes. En el post dice:



			
				Uro dijo:
			
		

> Ya tengo entonces el valor de las bases de los* rombos *que van a formar los 16 lados de la figuras


. 

y lo correcto es:  Ya tengo entonces el valor de las bases de los* TRAPECIOS *que van a formar los 16 lados de la figuras

Disculpen la equivocación!


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 6, 2011)

la habia notado pero no lo crei importante, el dibujo aclara que son trapecios


----------



## Uro (Mar 12, 2011)

Leidos diferentes puntos de vista referente a las cajas acústicas, creo llegar a una conclusión:
La onda creada por la parte interior del parlante se refleja en el fondo de la caja, y se puede llegar a encontrar con la creada por la parte exterior, La membrana del altavoz es muy rígida y es prácticamente transparente al sonido. La suma de la onda en diferente fase crea una onda distorsionada, en mayor o menor grado, pero siempre diferente de la onda que queremos reproducir.  La solución parece muy simple, y lo es: que el fondo del altavoz no sea paralelo al fondo de la caja, para que la onda reflejada no se junte automáticamente con la onda inicial. 

Fabricar cajas con formas no tan regulares como el ortoedro presenta problemas de fabricación. No es tan fácil montar una caja irregular como una regular. Personalmente creo que la mejor forma de evitar ondas estáticas es evitar las superficies paralelas, por lo que la parte trasera de la caja no debería ser paralela a la frontal de ninguna manera, pero esto no se suele hacer por dificultades para construir la caja.

Las cajas facetadas  y las superficies curvas reducen las resonancias todavía mejor que las superficies no paralelas, pero son todavía más difíciles de construir.  De esta manera, las ondas reflejadas tienen que realizar muchas reflexiones, sin crear ondas estacionarias y perdiendo potencia, antes de poder encontrarse de nuevo con el altavoz.


----------



## Helminto G. (Mar 12, 2011)

se me ocurre usar triangulos en lugar de trapecios en la parte posterior, de esta manera no habra caras paralelas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 12, 2011)

Yo armé un icosaedro 

http://www.korthalsaltes.com/es/index.html#Solidos_de_Arquimedes

Saludos !


----------



## Uro (Mar 13, 2011)

Hay otra forma de que no resulten caras paralelas y es utilizando "casquetes" formados por caras en números impares (5, 7,...), es decir,  poliedros de 10, 14, 18, ... trapecios.
Como la siguiente


----------



## Uro (Mar 14, 2011)

Como ya esta claro, yo carezco de conocimientos técnicos sobre construcción de cajas de resonancia. Sin embargo, estoy incursionando, como se diría “a oido”, Aunque ya pude realizar algunas experiencias con un woofer, aún no entro de lleno en ese campo, de los graves que (tengo entendido) es el que reviste mayor problema. Por ahora me estoy determinando a parlantes de baja linea, digámoslo así. Experimento con parlantitos de 0,25W a 2,0W y un  amplificador TDA2822 y cajitas facetas de capacidad aproximada de 1 litro. 

Lo que he logrado dejar claro hasta el momento es que este tipo de caja da mayor “nitidez” al sonido, aunque pierde algo de nivel de volúmen. Puede notarse que la circunferencia de radio mayor se encuentra por debajo de la linea media








Mientras que esta otra, desarrolla un mayor nivel de volumen, pero distorsiona un poco. Puede notarse que la circunferencia mayor se encuentra en la mitad de la altura
Ver el archivo adjunto 49225

 Mi “especialidad” son las cajas facetas. Si algunos de los expertos en este campo de las cajas de resonancia desea dar sus opiniones, serán muy bien recibidas para poder ir sacando conclusiones.

------------------
Diversos ensayos realizados, con parlantes de  4" (2 litros) - 4,5" (3 litros) - 3" (1.5litros)  y 2" (0,75 litros)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 14, 2011)

Estimado Uro:

El tema del sonido de las cajas tiene que ver con dos cosas:


El volumen de la misma.
Las características del parlante.
No resto importancia al hecho de que las cajas que vos diseñás puedan tener algun efecto especial sobre la generación de ondas estacionarias en el interior (seguramente no se puedan producir por la forma de la caja ), pero eso no es lo que verdaderamente importa a la hora de diseñar un baffle, sino los valores que te indiqué arriba.


Las características del parlante (los famosos parámetros de Thiele-Small + algunos otros de señal "fuerte") son los que determinan *el tipo de caja* que mejor se adapta a un parlante determinado: sellada o bass-reflex (esas que tienen un hueco con un caño)...pero claro, hay parlantes que se pueden poner en cualquiera de ellas y otros que solo se adaptan a un único tipo. También determinan otro montón de cosas...pero eso es mejor leerlo...
El volumen de la caja determina la frecuencia de resonancia del conjunto parlante+caja, y esta frecuencia determina cual es la frecuencia mas baja que el conjunto caja+parlante puede reproducir con nivel aceptable (no es exactamente así por que le faltan algunas cosas, pero se entiende la idea, eh?).
En las fotos que has publicado se puede ver que el montaje del parlante a la caja facetada no tiene un ajuste perfecto, sino que parece quedar algunas "ventilaciones" por los costados...y eso transformaría la caja en una suerte de bass-reflex ajustada a....a saber donde  

Lamentablemente, la medición de las cajas+parlantes requiere algunos instriumentos un poco especiales (el micrófono) y algo de soft que se puede conseguir por ahí...con costo y sin costo, hay de los dos...pero bueno...hay que estudiar un poco para saber que es lo que se está midiendo y entender los resultados de cualquier modificación.

En *este link* está como medir los parámetros T/S, pero luego del primer post hay enlaces a un montón de papers de Thiele, Small y varios otros con información adicional que te puede ser de interés para conocer como es el modelo matemático de los parlantes en baja frecuencia y que significan cada uno de los parámtros que lo caracterizan.


----------



## Uro (Mar 14, 2011)

Sonido de caja facetada


----------



## Helminto G. (May 29, 2011)

buenas, ago mi aporte a estas cajitas, use bocinas ovaladas que consegui de oferta con una figura "exagonal estirada" me parece interesante el sonido que proporcioan sin embargo no creo que tengan la mejor respuesta, me parece un experimento que se debe recrear en algun momento, por mi parte seguire experimentando con este sistema de cajas, gracias por la idea uro...


----------



## Uro (May 29, 2011)

Coyote, buena esa. Me alegra que alguien siguiera mi inquietud. Hago una observación... Si colocas otra parte idéntica en la parte trasera, con seguridad mejora la respuesta. Creo que al hacer un corte recto como lo haces, anula el efecto sonoro. Me gusta el acabado. Qué material utilizaste?
Saludos.


----------



## Helminto G. (May 29, 2011)

lo que se ve enfrente se duplica por la parte de atras, mañana tomare fotos con mas detalle, son exactamente como tu diseño solo que estiradas, el material es un carton medio grueso que por estos lares conocemos por papel cascaron


----------



## Uro (May 29, 2011)

Si es así, debiste aumentar la altura de los trapecios como lo hablamos en FB.


----------



## Helminto G. (May 29, 2011)

me parecio mas apropiado con ese tamaño despues de escucharlas con un tamaño ligeramente mas grande en el casquete posterior, de cualquier forma no seran las ultimas que hare con este diseño


----------



## Uro (May 29, 2011)

Tengo otros dos diseños que me han gustado... el casquete frontal es más corto que el posterior. Luego subo las imágenes.


----------



## Helminto G. (May 29, 2011)

je je, pense en ese diseño tambien pero de por si ya parece feretro murtorio... pero tengo ideas mas interesantes, una pista:


----------



## Uro (May 29, 2011)

Jeje, Está buena la idea. Ahora mira mis féretros.


----------



## Helminto G. (May 29, 2011)

debo admitir que resulta un poco complicado el uso de la pasta que se forma con el pegamento y el papel higienico, pero despues de la lija, da un buen acabado


----------



## Uro (May 29, 2011)

Cierto. Con la práctica, se llega al punto apropiado de consistencia. Para mí ya es fácil dar con una pasta que no recquiere de muchas repasadas. Te habrás dado cuenta que al secar, se contrae; eso puede mejorar con una buena maceración.


----------

